# Henryk Szeryng Mozart Violin Concertos #3 & #5



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I take particular satisfaction, in these _Vinyl's Revenge_ posts, to share recordings from my old vinyl collection that allowed me to first discover portions of the repertoire.

I first heard Mozart's violin concerto no. 3 in concert - at the old Mointreal Symphony Summer series at Notre-Dame Basilica. The soloist that day was then-concertmaster Richard Roberts, who studied one summer under the Polish-born, adopted Mexican violinist Henryk Szeryng. In my quest to find some examples of the Mozart concertos, I stumbled into this vinyl re-issue from the 1970's featuring Szeryng and the "New" Philharmonia orchestra. This was part of a larger Mozart cycle, which Philips re-issued a few times since.

Henryk started piano and harmony lessons with his mother when he was 5, and at age 7 turned to the violin, receiving instruction from Maurice Frenkel. After studies with Carl Flesch in Berlin (1929-32), he went to Paris to continue his studies with Jacques Thibaud at the Conservatory, graduating with a premier prix in 1937. From 1933 to 1939 he studied composition in Paris with Nadia Boulanger.

When World War II broke out, General Wladyslaw Sikorski - the Premier of the Polish government in exile - asked Szeryng, who was fluent in seven languages, to serve as his liaison officer and interpreter. In 1941 he accompanied the prime minister to Latin America to find a home for some 4,000 Polish refugees; the refugees were taken in by Mexico, and Szeryng, in gratitude, settled there himself, becoming a naturalized citizen in 1946. Throughout World War II, he appeared in some 300 concerts for the Allies. After the war, he pursued a brilliant international career; was also active as a teacher. In 1970 he was made Mexico's special adviser to UNESCO in Paris.

Szeryng's noble tone, flawless technique, and eloquent expressivity are wonderfully well-suited to *Mozart*'s youthful concertos, and his lyrical yet playful interpretations touch the elegant impetuosity at the heart of the music. Philips late-'60s stereo sound is absolutely translucent and immediate.

Enjoy!








*Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1756-1791)*

Violin Concerto No.3 in G Major, K.216 
Violin Concerto No.5 in A Major, K.219 ('Turkish')

Henryk Szeryng, violin 
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Alexander Gibson, conducting
Philips 6570024 Festivo Series (AAA)

_YouTube_ URL - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SGl7IxxPlMdxyPmpFqi6t1U


----------

